# Major Wi-Fi Error



## parkerg02 (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi guys, I have 2 touchpads, both running CM9. One is Alpha 0.6, one is running the new nightly updates. Problem I am encountering is, everytime I power off or reboot either of the touchpads, it is IMPOSSIBLE to connect to wi-fi. Both tablets are finding the networks, but just don't want to connect! HELP PLEASE!?!?


----------



## BigMamaSci (Oct 28, 2011)

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.brilliapps.wifiandmorefixer


----------



## JustinTime (Dec 15, 2011)

I had the same problem since CM7. I had posted about it many times. The problem pesisted even after insalling CM9 a1 and a2. While upgrading to one of the nightlies I ran into a problem that I couldn't solve so I uninstalled CM using the ACMEuninstalled2, or whatever it is called, and re-installed using the nightly and the problem was gone. I can now turn off or reboot and the wifi reconnects with no problem. Maybe this will help you too. If it does, let us know.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

parkerg02 said:


> Hi guys, I have 2 touchpads, both running CM9. One is Alpha 0.6, one is running the new nightly updates. Problem I am encountering is, everytime I power off or reboot either of the touchpads, it is IMPOSSIBLE to connect to wi-fi. Both tablets are finding the networks, but just don't want to connect! HELP PLEASE!?!?


Need more information. When did you install CM9? Did you have CM7 previously and was wifi a problem then? Which nightly are you running? How did you install the roms, CWM or ACMEInstaller2? Did you install CM9 over a previous version of CM7? Which gapps did you install? You might want to have a look at this thread which is specifically dedicated to wifi issues:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1494458

With more information, we can offer better suggestions on how to get it working. You might even want to post this issue in the above mentioned thread.


----------



## shmittal (Dec 14, 2011)

I had weird issue with WiFi as well. All of a sudden my HP Touchpad/CM9 stopped connecting to WiFi but it did under WebOS. I resetted by router; things came back to normal.


----------

